# Pre workout supplement



## bigdog (Oct 15, 2015)

I am currently using animal rage xl. it hasn't been the same since the original formula changed to xl in my opinion so I am looking for a new pwo to try. anyone tried apollion nutrition hooligan? what are you guys using and what are you thoughts on it? thanks!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

Depends what you're after. Do you like that cracked out high-stim feeling or just want a product that was made to help your gains?

For cracked out I like: Metabolic Nutrition's ESP Pre Workout (very high stim, gets you going, no crash) link

For ideal ingredients to help you in the gym (bcaa's, creatine, citrulline malate, beta alanine, etc) I like: Jim Stoppani's Pre Jym link

Jym is more expensive per serving (about $1.60 per serving) but the scoops are huge and you get what you pay for. Right now I'm on Jym.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2015)

i love to use the free one called : WILLPOWER....it doesnt make u jittery, nore does it cost any money its freeeee! it doesnt mess up ur heart rhythm or make u fell like ur gonna have a heart attack...


----------



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm Gona get the dust from blackstone labs try it next haven't really found a good one yet


----------



## j2048b (Oct 15, 2015)

Rpmbrickman said:


> I'm Gona get the dust from blackstone labs try it next haven't really found a good one yet



was told this is good:

can be found elsewhere for way cheaper tho...


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

I like Optimum Nutritions pwo. Tastes the best and doesn't get me feeling lethargic like a lot of pwos do.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

Milo said:


> I like Optimum Nutritions pwo. Tastes the best and doesn't get me feeling lethargic like a lot of pwos do.



Wow, really? I tried their gold standard pre (some time ago) and thought it was poo. It had something spicy (capsaicin maybe) in it that i really didn't care for.


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Wow, really? I tried their gold standard pre (some time ago) and thought it was poo. It had something spicy (capsaicin maybe) in it that i really didn't care for.



On my fourth tub and about to buy another. Blueberry lemonade is real good.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

Milo said:


> On my fourth tub and about to buy another. Blueberry lemonade is real good.



Cool cool. I just gave the new Orange Mango Pre Jym a go, should be here in a few days.


----------



## nightster (Oct 15, 2015)

Shatter works well for me


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2015)

Hyde v2. Hold on to your ballsack.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Hyde v2. Hold on to your ballsack.



I used to use hyde, it's good stuff as well, high stim for sure!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2015)

V2 has focus stuff too. There's a slight difference. But yeah either will get you turned the **** up lol


----------



## bigdog (Oct 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Hyde v2. Hold on to your ballsack.



heard a few things about it. gonna order some and give a shot. thanks!


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 15, 2015)

Make sure you start with one scoop! It actually matters with this stuff lol


----------



## bigdog (Oct 15, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Make sure you start with one scoop! It actually matters with this stuff lol


will do! I always go minimum when im first trying a new product.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 15, 2015)

when you cant decide which one to try next, order both! lol
	Order Number	197384
Customer ID	11121952
Order Date	10/15/2015 5:38:59 Pm


Order Date:	10/15/2015 5:38:59 PM	Locale/Currency:	en-US / USD
Payment Method:	CREDITCARD	Name On Card:	
Card Type:	VISA	Card Number:	****

SKU:	Product	Quantity	Price	Ext. Price

ME004	E.S.P. PRE-WORKOUT 300GM-GREEN APPLE	1	

PS005	HYDE V2 30 SERVINGS-WATERMELON	1		


Order Notes:
None
	SubTotal:		
Shipping:	USPS Priority Mail


----------



## Leotis (Oct 15, 2015)

Pre-Jym is good. What was in the original Jack3d that made it so good? DMAA?


----------



## Beedeezy (Oct 15, 2015)

Word on the street is Dbol and adderall is the shit!
Illegal, but the shit!


----------



## Milo (Oct 15, 2015)

Leotis said:


> Pre-Jym is good. What was in the original Jack3d that made it so good? DMAA?



1,3 Dimethylalamine


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 16, 2015)

I like RSP Nutrition's 'Fast Fuel'

It's not super stimulating, but provides an even keel energy and focus that gets me through most workouts with good intensity.


----------



## Rpmbrickman (Oct 16, 2015)

nightster said:


> Shatter works well for me



The same shatter I'm thinking you won't get in the doors of the gym


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 16, 2015)

Leotis said:


> Pre-Jym is good. What was in the original Jack3d that made it so good? DMAA?



I love DMAA. it gets me flying. 



Rpmbrickman said:


> The same shatter I'm thinking you won't get in the doors of the gym



I was thinking the same exact thing...


----------



## HeiseTX (Oct 16, 2015)

the new CRAZE made me sick a little bit. didnt work after a while.

I'm taking Old Jack and it al ot better imo.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

God of rage by centurion labs. Not a well known company but the this stuff is pretty damn strong has 1,3 dimeth in it too. I used to take the original angel dust and I'd say this one is just as good or better. Angel dust v2 sucks because it makes you sweat a lot. Conquer by Olympus labs was a good one too I think it's still out but expensive.


----------



## Milo (Oct 16, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> God of rage by centurion labs. Not a well known company but the this stuff is pretty damn strong has 1,3 dimeth in it too. I used to take the original angel dust and I'd say this one is just as good or better. Angel dust v2 sucks because it makes you sweat a lot. Conquer by Olympus labs was a good one too I think it's still out but expensive.



How does it have 1,3 in it? It has been banned for some time now.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

Idk how they got it in there, they're a small company no one really knows. My friend owns a supplement store he said the smaller companies can get away with more as opposed to the bigger well known companies..


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2015)

Milo said:


> How does it have 1,3 in it? It has been banned for some time now.



Wow, they don't even hide it...

http://coalitionnutrition.com/centurionlabzgodofrage/


----------



## bigdog (Oct 16, 2015)

WOW.  interesting how they still use 1,3 and get away with it..


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

That good old school feel


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2015)

caffinine & creatine works just as good in most cases.  

maybe take it down with 10g dextrose & 5g whey


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

What was 1,3 banned for? I remember the original jack3d being pretty wild.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 16, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Wow, they don't even hide it...
> 
> http://coalitionnutrition.com/centurionlabzgodofrage/



Buying a tub to try out when my Bicep heals, Love me some DMAA...


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> Buying a tub to try out when my Bicep heals, Love me some DMAA...



Let me know how it is. I got into the game after the DMAA stuff was removed from most products so I've never been able to experience it.


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> What was 1,3 banned for? I remember the original jack3d being pretty wild.



People really started tweaking foaming out the mouth n shit

This stuff is legit fellas I'm on it now


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 16, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> People really started tweaking foaming out the mouth n shit
> 
> This stuff is legit fellas I'm on it now



Sounds amazing


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 16, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Let me know how it is. I got into the game after the DMAA stuff was removed from most products so I've never been able to experience it.



This is what I currently use to get my DMAA. every time im tired i pop 2 and 30 minutes later its like I just freebased crack. 

Edit, also, its legal to buy DMAA in bulk powder, its just not supposed to be legal to put it in Supps. Its pretty cheap in bulk too. I toyed with the idea of buying some and putting a bit in my preworkout.


----------



## bioantler (Oct 16, 2015)

use BioAntler once, I hope it will help you and you will love it :32 (1):


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 16, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> What was 1,3 banned for? I remember the original jack3d being pretty wild.



There were some people in the army that died. If I remember the reports right, they were taking like 3x the amount of preworkout that was suggested on the tub then doing crossfit style workouts in the sandbox for hours on end. 

3x the recommended amount of DMAA, 130* weather, 3 hours intense workouts = Dead army men. The Gubment found out and ran an investigation in the Army...


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 16, 2015)

I was fking around about the mouth foaming.. It's like ephedra, got banned because people were od'ing


----------



## Milo (Oct 16, 2015)

1,3 is basically like a low grade form of meth.


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 16, 2015)

MS1605 said:


> There were some people in the army that died. If I remember the reports right, they were taking like 3x the amount of preworkout that was suggested on the tub then doing crossfit style workouts in the sandbox for hours on end.
> 
> 3x the recommended amount of DMAA, 130* weather, 3 hours intense workouts = Dead army men. The Gubment found out and ran an investigation in the Army...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 17, 2015)

I've heard a ton of good stuff about that jym stuff, let me know how you like it Dizz. 

I'm going to need something to get me going. My dick has been in the dirt lately


----------



## Leotis (Oct 17, 2015)

When I was in the Corps, we'd stay up for ridiculous amounts of time on the old Hydroxycut, Ripped Fuel, shit like that when it still contained ephedra. Guys would be going through a whole bottle in a coupla days. Had to do something to keep you awake and alert...and occasionally hallucinating.


----------



## bigdog (Oct 20, 2015)

MY FIRST DAY ON THE ESP... DAMN! LOVED IT! got the green apple flavor, tastes awesome and really kicked in during my a.m workout. went with the small scoop, got the job done! I bought the hyde vs as well and will give it a shot after the e.s.p.. thanks for recommending it!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I've heard a ton of good stuff about that jym stuff, let me know how you like it Dizz.
> 
> I'm going to need something to get me going. My dick has been in the dirt lately



I've been a long time user of Pre Jym, probably for over a year now. I took a little break (maybe 2 months) and gave the ESP Pre-Workout a go but it was mostly just for that high-stim "cracked out" feeling which I hadn't had in a long time. I just recently went back to Pre Jym and gave the new Orange Mango flavor a shot which I think is on point. Good stuff. It's still my favorite pre in regards to ideal dosages for things that can truly help me in the gym (at least per the science that's shared).


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

bigdog said:


> MY FIRST DAY ON THE ESP... DAMN! LOVED IT! got the green apple flavor, tastes awesome and really kicked in during my a.m workout. went with the small scoop, got the job done! I bought the hyde vs as well and will give it a shot after the e.s.p.. thanks for recommending it!



Yep, Green Apple is the flavor I went with as well. It does a real nice job of getting you in the zone and it's pretty affordable.


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

^^^Heard good things about pre jym


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 20, 2015)

BeastFitness said:


> ^^^Heard good things about pre jym



Yeah, I think the idea behind the Jym product was to not really focus on that high-stim feeling but give you ingredients that seem to have scientific backup as to their benefits in the gym with dosages of those that are correct. The Jym scoop is HUGE, 26.5g of powder per serving, it's damn near the size of a protein powder scoop. Most other Pre's (Hyde comes to mind) scoops are tiny, like 6.4g. So Jym has almost 20g more of stuff in it.

Here's the marketing hype, I'm sure some of these benefits are debatable depending on who you ask and what data they are referencing.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm going to wait until the 30 serving comes back in stock I think


----------



## BeastFitness (Oct 20, 2015)

I do like how many people have actually been using research to back their supplements 

smart moves


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 20, 2015)

**** research, I got bro science, Bro...


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 21, 2015)

will be trying this soon.

different flavor though


----------



## BrutesorGods (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm a big fan of LEGION Pulse. Simple, short ingredients list. Does the job


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm going to wait until the 30 serving comes back in stock I think



Orange Mango 30 serving is back in stock as of today. It's my new favorite flavor by the way.


----------



## Milo (Nov 3, 2015)

Just got a tub of Controlled Labs White Rapids, pineapple. Never was a fan of their pwo but decided to try their new one. Just as before, not impressive at all and makes me feel lethargic.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 3, 2015)

Milo said:


> Just got a tub of Controlled Labs White Rapids, pineapple. Never was a fan of their pwo but decided to try their new one. Just as before, not impressive at all and makes me feel lethargic.



Yep, I had their rep send me a few free samples, It wasn't anything that really impressed me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 3, 2015)

BrutesorGods said:


> I'm a big fan of LEGION Pulse. Simple, short ingredients list. Does the job



thats a lot of beta alanine.  the old dose was 1.8g.  

same for Citrullite Mal.  old dose was 3g.  + a shit ton of caffinine......this product brings it, but has more then id want in a lot of areas.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 4, 2015)

BrutesorGods said:


> I'm a big fan of LEGION Pulse. Simple, short ingredients list. Does the job




I don't know how you count calories in the US, but how can 5grams of carbs = 5 calories? it's more like 20kcal no?


----------



## Milo (Nov 4, 2015)

thqmas said:


> I don't know how you count calories in the US, but how can 5grams of carbs = 5 calories? it's more like 20kcal no?



Because we do what we want. But maybe that small miscalculation is why we're all so fat.


----------



## thqmas (Nov 4, 2015)

Milo said:


> Because we do what we want. But maybe that small miscalculation is why we're all so fat.



lol, I love "mistakes" and "miscalculations".

It's like with some UGL: "Whoops, I just labeled half of my testP as Masterone".


----------



## maxnout (Nov 6, 2015)

GAT Nitraflex is one of my favorites. Great energy and focus. Those Germans make good stuff lol


----------



## chandy (Aug 17, 2020)

Just gonna bump this thread.

What are some of the better pre workouts yall have been taking? Im always up to trying something new. As long as it is strong.


----------



## Jin (Aug 17, 2020)

I've stopped taking pre workouts. A healthy dose of caffeine does the trick. 400mg + a cup of coffee, gtg. Pennies on the dollar compared. Safer.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 17, 2020)

I prefer plenty of water and food!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## DEADlifter (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't know what happened to the picture.  I drink a bang about 30 minutes before I get there.


----------



## thementalbreak (Aug 17, 2020)

I bought some of that Cellucor C4 stuff, and to be honest, it’s complete crap. Does nothing for me, even at 2 scoops.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Aug 17, 2020)

There are so many companies now I try to stick with the tried and true that have been around forever. By time the fda gets to new supplement companies a lot make a killing selling whatever so make sure u do ir research. 
  Personally I like the abb speed stack with no. It gives me a good kick n a great pump. I drink energy drinks all day so I’m pretty impressed when anything works.


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 17, 2020)

I've been using Nitro Surge from Jacked Factory. I use around 1.25 scoops. Like it a lot.
L-Citrulline 3g
Beta Alanine 1.6g
Betaine Anhydrous (TMG) 1.25g
Caffeine Anhydrous 185mg
L-Theanine 90mg
Theobromine 50mg
AstraGin 25mg (Astragalus and Ginseng Root Extracts)


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 17, 2020)

I got a 'gimmie' a month or so back on a newer product called 'Infinite Brain' that I've been using. 

Good stuff, IMO. No jitters, no crash and some nootropic effects on me mood (ok, could be placebo, but I'm always on the hunt fer a better placebo). 

Doubt I'd pay the street price fer it once my stash runs out, but maybe if I can lay hands on a decent discount I'd re-up.

Some details on ingredients:

Alpha GPC
CDP Choline
Noopept
L-Theanine
Sceletium Tortuosum
Caffeine Anhydrous
Citrus Aurantium
Yohimbe HCL
Huperzine A
Vitamin B6
Vitamin B12
Taurine


"These ingredients enhance the release of chemicals like norepinephrine, dopamine, serotonin and others in the brain and are known to rapidly deliver choline to the brain across the blood-brain barrier boosting mood, mental energy, and improving the development of new brain cells and increase Nerve Growth Factor( NGF)  a unique protein that is crucial to the growth, maintenance, and survival of nerve cells, including brain cells."


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 17, 2020)

Gorilla mode from the guy who does MorePlatesMoreDates.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 18, 2020)

I am still trying to cut my caffeine intake back. I have been using nutrabio pre extreme for years. Hard to find a more complete pre workout.


----------



## chandy (Aug 18, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> I've been using Nitro Surge from Jacked Factory. I use around 1.25 scoops. Like it a lot.
> L-Citrulline 3g
> Beta Alanine 1.6g
> Betaine Anhydrous (TMG) 1.25g
> ...



Is that the same old jacked company that had coke in their pre before? I know they came back after that but never looked into them again. 

Thanks yall for the reccomendations ima look into them. 

And jin what do u use a small dose of the death coffee?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 18, 2020)

chandy said:


> Is that the same old jacked company that had coke in their pre before? I know they came back after that but never looked into them again.
> 
> Thanks yall for the reccomendations ima look into them.
> 
> And jin what do u use a small dose of the death coffee?



It was meth, not coke. And it was amazing. 

I take 3 scoops of the cheapest shit at wal mart and wait 30 mins.


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> It was meth, not coke. And it was amazing.
> 
> I take 3 scoops of the cheapest shit at wal mart and wait 30 mins.



the Walmart stuff isn’t bad at all


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## DOOM (Aug 18, 2020)

I actually stoped reading the labels and just go by feels. It works for my prolactin! Lmao


----------



## ATLRigger (Aug 18, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I actually stoped reading the labels and just go by feels. It works for my prolactin! Lmao


Have you tried some of the natural stuff from the health food stores? I don’t feel much pump with that stuff...


----------



## dragon1952 (Aug 18, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I am still trying to cut my caffeine intake back. I have been using nutrabio pre extreme for years. Hard to find a more complete pre workout.
> 
> View attachment 10367



Looks interesting but a little pricey for me.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Have you tried some of the natural stuff from the health food stores? I don’t feel much pump with that stuff...


 No I haven’t but I am open to try one if you have any you would like to suggest.

I have experimented with beet root powder and 85% cacao, pink Himalayan salt, I feel the supplements compliment the two most important factors to a great pump. Hydration and carb Intake and timing.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 19, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Looks interesting but a little pricey for me.


 It’s really solid man. If you know what your reading as far as the label/profile goes its hard to find anything as complete on the market. 

You have to keep an eye out for the sales. I find it on the regular for around $32. Everything else is this price range is sub par!


----------



## chandy (Aug 19, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> It was meth, not coke. And it was amazing.
> 
> I take 3 scoops of the cheapest shit at wal mart and wait 30 mins.



Meth my bad... i was a damn kid taking that dhit and I loved it! I'd take a scoop from my dads bottle on days i was planning on going hard. Nothing has ever hit the same has it man!?


----------



## chandy (Aug 19, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>



ive heard a couple of people talk about total war. I might get a bottle of that and try it out as well


----------



## chandy (Aug 19, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Gorilla mode from the guy who does MorePlatesMoreDates.



ive actually not heard of gorilla mode. I might look into that more maybe get a bottle later on to try


----------



## Skullcrusher (Aug 21, 2020)

Muscle Feast MFX Pre

Arginine AKG - 5500mg
CarnoSyn Beta-Alanine - 3200mg
NO3-T Betaine Nitrate - 2500mg
Taurine - 1500mg
Tyrosine - 1500mg
Agmapure Agmatine - 1000mg
L-Alanine - 1000mg
Natural Caffeine - 300mg
B-3 as Niacin - 15mg
B-6 as pyroxidine HCL - 15mg
B-12 as Methylcobalamin - 30mcg

Expensive but gluten free, soy free, non-gmo.

Good energy, no jitter, great pump.


----------

